# Peyton to coach qbs



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2015)

I read earlier where Peyton was asked about coaching.  He said he didn't see himself as a HC, but maybe qb coach at UT one day. I'm wondering if he and Butch have been talking about his future?  Maybe this explains why we've started recruiting pro style qbs for 2016 and out.  Man, oh man. Can yall imagine?  You know it would lead to an OC position and Peyton up in the booth picking defenses apart He wouldn't even have to step foot or the door for recruiting.  Guys would be lined up nation wide. 

Carry on,  I'm just excited because he had never tipped his hat about coaching until now


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 3, 2015)

The elite players hardly ever make good coaches.  So, yeah, go ahead with that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2015)

Peyton is a scumbag... Heck, by the time he retires he won't be able to turn his head to pick anything besides his nose..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Peyton is a scumbag... Heck, by the time he retires he won't be able to turn his head to pick anything besides his nose..



Not to mention, Butch will be long gone by that time.. I see at least 2 more coaches at UT before Payton retires!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to mention, Butch will be long gone by that time.. I see at least 2 more coaches at UT before Payton retires!



at least 2 more. Butch is gone after this 5-7 season with no bowl appearance. 

Daily volsux for joepuppy.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2015)

Yall realize Peyton is close to hanging it up right? And yes a lot of elite players can't coach ( a team),  but Peyton as a QB coach?  I'll take it all day


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> at least 2 more. Butch is gone after this 5-7 season with no bowl appearance.
> 
> Daily volsux for joepuppy.



Get out of the post bud, the future is nice


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Get out of the post bud, the future is nice


FYI nasty, this is 't vol nation. use your ignore button if you don 't care to read my post. 
the future is always nice if you aren't a vol fan.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> FYI nasty, this is 't vol nation. use your ignore button if you don 't care to read my post.
> the future is always nice if you aren't a vol fan.


My bad,  meant past, not post. Didn't mean to come off like that.  Just good clean rival fun


----------



## huntersluck (Sep 3, 2015)

From everything I have heard and read this year is it for Peyton. The way his O line is blocking right now he may be done before the season is over. He has mentioned having numbness is his throwing hand now and the season has not even started.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2015)

Buck do yourself a favor and hit ignore on slayer like I did. I don't have 6 on the ignore list he's just coat tailing off slayer so I don't take him serious lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't see how Peyton still plays with a few vertebrae in his neck infused. I think you'll see him as qb coach soon honestly. Him and butch have got close.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't see how Peyton still plays with a few vertebrae in his neck infused. I think you'll see him as qb coach soon honestly. Him and butch have got close.



No kidding. i cringe every time he gets sacked.
I wish him well if he decides to coach. Good guy and hope he succeeds. I couldn't stand him when he was at UT, but that was just the Bama in me.


----------



## oldenred (Sep 3, 2015)

He will make far more money as a sports caster.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding. i cringe every time he gets sacked.
> I wish him well if he decides to coach. Good guy and hope he succeeds. I couldn't stand him when he was at UT, but that was just the Bama in me.



If me or you had neck vertebrae fused we'd be on disability lol.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the advice yota. And for the rest. Butch ain't going no where for a long time


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2015)

Do the both of you seriously think Peyton will be the next QB coach/OC at Tennessee?


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> at least 2 more. Butch is gone after this 5-7 season with no bowl appearance.
> 
> Daily volsux for joepuppy.




Thank you, sir.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Thank you, sir.



anytime sir, and heres your daily volsux for today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Do the both of you seriously think Peyton will be the next QB coach/OC at Tennessee?



I could certainly see Peyton on staff in some capacity at Tennessee.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall realize Peyton is close to hanging it up right? And yes a lot of elite players can't coach ( a team),  but Peyton as a QB coach?  I'll take it all day



Quite aware... That's why I said "2" coaches and not "4"..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Thank you, sir.





Matthew6 said:


> anytime sir, and heres your daily volsux for today.



I'll give ya a bump Joe!

Vols suck!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 4, 2015)

oldenred said:


> He will make far more money as a sports caster.



^^^^^^This. I am not ruling out his return to UT but why?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 4, 2015)

fairhope said:


> ^^^^^^This. I am not ruling out his return to UT but why?



Your screen name, minus the Bama and fair.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Your screen name, minus the Bama and fair.





Hope is all Vols have now a days..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hope is all Vols have now a days..



Serious question.  IF UT beats the Dawgs this year, are you gonna be OK?  4X4 may take you off ignore if that happens.  I know I would.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hope is all Vols have now a days..



not if they live in tennessee


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Serious question.  IF UT beats the Dawgs this year, are you gonna be OK?  4X4 may take you off ignore if that happens.  I know I would.



"IF" is a big word.. What "IF" you won the lottery?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not if they live in tennessee


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> "IF" is a big word.. What "IF" you won the lottery?



Odds are about the same for that as UT going to a bowl.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> "IF" is a big word.. What "IF" you won the lottery?



Buy you an orange house in Tennessee.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 4, 2015)

Don't think it would happen anytime soon, but would love to be surprised!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 4, 2015)

Russdaddy said:


> Don't think it would happen anytime soon, but would love to be surprised!



With having Browning Slayer as a neighbor?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Serious question.  IF UT beats the Dawgs this year, are you gonna be OK?  4X4 may take you off ignore if that happens.  I know I would.



WHEN that happens we won't see him around here for a few months so I won't have to worry with taking him off ignore list lol. As serious as he takes this football stuff I can't imagine how he will take it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> With having Browning Slayer as a neighbor?



I heard Slayer was moving to Chatsworth Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2015)

Peyton has a job in Knoxville when ever he wants it. I do have to agree that elite players don't usually make great coaches. Spurrier is the one good College QB that made the transition. He never made much of a pro nor did he have much success as a player against UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> WHEN that happens we won't see him around here for a few months so I won't have to worry with taking him off ignore list lol. As serious as he takes this football stuff I can't imagine how he will take it.



Pfffttttt... Shows how much you know vol... I'm not like the gator and vol fans around here that run away after bad games or seasons. I'm not the fair weather fan like you. I'm a DAWG! You'll never understand...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttttt... Shows how much you know vol... I'm not like the gator and vol fans around here that run away after bad games or seasons. I'm not the fair weather fan like you. I'm a DAWG! You'll never understand...



From my understanding everyone must be running from you?  Lol
I don't know about around here,  but you want find a more faithful fan base than UT.   Guess it's safe to say we've been mediocre at best the past 10 yrs. But we still manage to pack out one of the biggest stadiums in the nation. 

I'm sure like you,  we have a few bad guys in the bunch,  but the majority of us are are good hearted down to earth folks.  Usually knowledgeable about the game, and bled orange our whole life.  No Tebow/Fla, Auburn, Oregon, Alabama, FSU, Ohio State bandwagoneer. Though after this yr I'm sure we'll get some more.  The only thing we bandwagon is Mr.Manning. 

I have a Tee Shirt idea now..
A big orange UT train rolling down the tracks pulling a cart with the Tennessee faithful riding on it that reads "bandwagon".  Then a crowd of other teams fans chasing the train trying to jump on,  but the UT fans are kicking at them lol


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

I see Peyton retiring to announcing too. I'm not sure we have the line for a Peyton style QB. I like the Dobs kid though for sure.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> From my understanding everyone must be running from you?  Lol
> I don't know about around here,  but you want find a more faithful fan base than UT.   Guess it's safe to say we've been mediocre at best the past 10 yrs. But we still manage to pack out one of the biggest stadiums in the nation.
> 
> I'm sure like you,  we have a few bad guys in the bunch,  but the majority of us are are good hearted down to earth folks.  Usually knowledgeable about the game, and bled orange our whole life.  No Tebow/Fla, Auburn, Oregon, Alabama, FSU, Ohio State bandwagoneer. Though after this yr I'm sure we'll get some more.  The only thing we bandwagon is Mr.Manning.
> ...



Yep, my town is about half UGA fans and half VOLS, I can remember a lot of the UGA fans during the Hershal Walker days, seem to be BAMA fans now, come on your either a fan or your not.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> From my understanding everyone must be running from you?  Lol
> I don't know about around here,  but you want find a more faithful fan base than UT.   Guess it's safe to say we've been mediocre at best the past 10 yrs. But we still manage to pack out one of the biggest stadiums in the nation.
> 
> I'm sure like you,  we have a few bad guys in the bunch,  but the majority of us are are good hearted down to earth folks.  Usually knowledgeable about the game, and bled orange our whole life.  No Tebow/Fla, Auburn, Oregon, Alabama, FSU, Ohio State bandwagoneer. Though after this yr I'm sure we'll get some more.  The only thing we bandwagon is Mr.Manning.
> ...



I think that you have to look no further than Athens Ga to find a more faithful football fan base. Even in out bad day we filled the stadium up. That is something the faithful Vols fans cant say. There were a lot of people showing up in Knoxville disguised as empty seats a couple of years ago.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think that you have to look no further than Athens Ga to find a more faithful football fan base. Even in out bad day we filled the stadium up. That is something the faithful Vols fans cant say. There were a lot of people showing up in Knoxville disguised as empty seats a couple of years ago.



I'll say this, I had planned to go to Knoxville to see our local WCU play Vols in a couple weeks, I put off getting tickets cause I thought there would not be a sale out issue, now I can't get tickets cause their sold out.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

Just saying that a couple of years ago when UT was going thru some hard times, ticket were easy to get.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just saying that a couple of years ago when UT was going thru some hard times, ticket were easy to get.


 you are right about that, it's like our local highschool, they remind me of Tennessee, had a bad run for a while, stands half full, we are in the 2nd year of program rebuilding, last 2 game we dominated, now it's standing room only, funny how people are.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 6, 2015)

Same with my hs. When I was there we won region and made it to at least rnd 2 state playoff..my sophomore year lost in rnd 3 to shaw who I think won state that year. Anyway you couldn't find a parking spot within half mile. Last 7 years they may have won 3 total..empty lots everywhere. This year is season 2 of the new coach and they won handily week 1..I went last night and stands were packed. Fair weather fans. 

And yes the last year of two of Dooley a lot of the upper deck was empty.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

cklem said:


> you are right about that, it's like our local highschool, they remind me of Tennessee, had a bad run for a while, stands half full, we are in the 2nd year of program rebuilding, last 2 game we dominated, now it's standing room only, funny how people are.





toyota4x4h said:


> Same with my hs. When I was there we won region and made it to at least rnd 2 state playoff..my sophomore year lost in rnd 3 to shaw who I think won state that year. Anyway you couldn't find a parking spot within half mile. Last 7 years they may have won 3 total..empty lots everywhere. This year is season 2 of the new coach and they won handily week 1..I went last night and stands were packed. Fair weather fans.
> 
> And yes the last year of two of Dooley a lot of the upper deck was empty.



You boys will be there for the 1st couple of games just like every year.. Wait until the losing starts..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Butch ain't going no where for a long time



I sure hope NOT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You boys will be there for the 1st couple of games just like every year.. Wait until the losing starts..



Oh wait Slayer... The losing has started! Now Hurd is transferring...


----------



## Throwback (Nov 1, 2016)

Y'all are brutal.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 1, 2016)

The mtn man said:


> you are right about that, it's like our local highschool, they remind me of Tennessee, had a bad run for a while, stands half full, we are in the 2nd year of program rebuilding, last 2 game we dominated, now it's standing room only, funny how people are.



Braves and Falcons are good examples of that too.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 2, 2016)

*That's funny*

6





Browning Slayer said:


> I sure hope NOT!



You've lost two years running to him and you want him to stay.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> 6
> 
> You've lost two years running to him and you want him to stay.



Yep! We've lost to Paul Johnson as well and we all want him to stay at Tech! You get the comparison there?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

Throwback said:


> Y'all are brutal.



Vols are scum, plain and simple!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 2, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols are scum, plain and simple!



: Sorry you lost. I can see you're consumed by it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> : Sorry you lost. I can see you're consumed by it.



Nope, not at all! I expected to lose that game. Just not by a hail mary to save your season.. Well, almost save.. And I'm too busy laughing at the way you Vols are backing up after all the talk this off season. 

Vol chatter on this board sure is quiet now a days.. Wonder why?? 

And you Vols are scum... Plain and simple..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 2, 2016)

*Not me*



Browning Slayer said:


> Nope, not at all! I expected to lose that game. Just not by a hail mary to save your season.. Well, almost save.. And I'm too busy laughing at the way you Vols are backing up after all the talk this off season.
> 
> Vol chatter on this board sure is quiet now a days.. Wonder why??
> 
> And you Vols are scum... Plain and simple..



My posts on here are sporadic at best. I really don't feel the need to camp out here 24/7. Poke the other Vols on here. Maybe they'll give you the attention you're desperately begging for. Have a great day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> My posts on here are sporadic at best. I really don't feel the need to camp out here 24/7. Poke the other Vols on here. Maybe they'll give you the attention you're desperately begging for. Have a great day.



Sporadic at best? LOL! 80% or more of your posts are directed to me or quoting something I said.. You are the one giving me the attention. I just think you are jealous that you don't have a job that will allow you to be on here more. Cause the funny thing is, you were on vacation a few weeks ago and you were posting like crazy! Maybe you should have just come down to Georgia, completed high school and you wouldn't have had to waste your time attending UT.. 

And I'm not begging for it.. If I was a Mod I would ban every Vol just so I wouldn't have to see any Vol garbage.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 2, 2016)

*Yep,  nailed it*



Browning Slayer said:


> Sporadic at best? LOL! 80% or more of your posts are directed to me or quoting something I said.. You are the one giving me the attention. I just think you are jealous that you don't have a job that will allow you to be on here more. Cause the funny thing is, you were on vacation a few weeks ago and you were posting like crazy! Maybe you should have just come down to Georgia, completed high school and you wouldn't have had to waste your time attending UT..
> 
> And I'm not begging for it.. If I was a Mod I would ban every Vol just so I wouldn't have to see any Vol garbage.



I'm jealous of your 17K pure gold, awesome posts and your ability to consistently say the same thing over and over in each of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I'm jealous of your 17K pure gold, awesome posts and your ability to consistently say the same thing over and over in each of them.



I did NAIL IT!!!

You came back and posted again... 

Rent Free Baby!!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 2, 2016)

*Dang it you win again*

It's the small things that give children joy. Good job little buddy. That's awesome.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> It's the small things that give children joy. Good job little buddy. That's awesome.



And wasn't you that said this earlier? I thought you were done with me today..



> Poke the other Vols on here. Maybe they'll give you the attention you're desperately begging for. Have a great day.



You just can't help yourself can you...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey KY... I saw this in another UT thread and thought it was appropriate here.. 



brownceluse said:


> You can't make this stuff up!!! They just keep posting!!! Like school boys on the playground at recess!!!! Bawawahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 2, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> I'm jealous of your awesome posts and your ability to consistently say the same thing over and over in each of them.



Here lately all I've needed to say is "I Told You So".... Vols suck!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 2, 2016)

*Wow you're unstoppable*



Browning Slayer said:


> Here lately all I've needed to say is "I Told You So".... Vols suck!



Got me again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> 80% or more of your posts are directed to me or quoting something I said..



I think the number should be higher than 80%.. Just look at KY's post history.. Out of his last 490 posts he sure does have an infatuation with Slayer..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 3, 2016)

It's rifle season.  After the Bama game the rest of the schedule sucks.  And now that we lost to SC, there's really nothing left to look forward to,  except a new AD that will go get,  Bobby. ... After aTm there was nothing left of this team.  As for Hurd leaving I don't know the whole story. Either way you can't blame him,  I wish him well.  Word is the players wanted him gone.  Seems to have started last year.  There is an article up about Gruden talking him into returning for this year,  so maybe the rumor holds some weight.  On the other hand,  he hasn't done nothing this year. He was on pace to leave here as the all time rushing leader


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> And now that we lost to SC, there's really nothing left to look forward to,



I almost feel sorry for you... You sound like a broken man... 

That's what makes it soooooo GREAT! 

Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's rifle season.  After the Bama game the rest of the schedule sucks.



Sucked for you even more when the Vols lost to Vandy..


----------

